# Toshiba Satellite drivers...



## Machinex9

http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad44/Machinex9/?action=view&current=untitled.jpg&newest=1

That's a screenshot I took in safe mode of the drivers I have missing. I'm running XP SP2 on a Toshiba Satellite X205 SLi1. When I try to boot the machine normally, it shows a brief blue screen of death (so brief I can't catch the error) and reboots. I've tried the Toshiba website, but it's nearly impossible to navigate while still in safe mode. Are there any suggestions? I'd really like to use this laptop as it's meant to be used, not as a $2,500 paperweight.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,

Sorry, the forum does not respond to threads via E-mail.
I have also edited your e-mail to prevent you from getting hit with spybots.
One should never post an e-mail address via a public forum unless they wish to get infected.

You may have an issue with this Blue screen. The drivers laisted below will not usually cause a BSOD as they are not installed. You may have a wrong driver installed or something else wrong with your hardware. To stop the BSOD from restarting your computer quickly (so you can read it) please do this:
Go to *Start *> *Control Panel *> *System* 
Go to *Advanced *
Under the *Startup and Recovery *section, click *Settings* 
Under System Failure un-check "*Automatically restart*" 

Post all the info you can associated with this BSOD.


See if you can get these drivers to install.

Here are the drivers you need (most of them) via direct links
*Biometric Coprocessor*

*Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus*

*Mass Storage Controller*


For the unkown device can you do this:
Open the *Device Manager*
*Right* click on the error>*Properties*>*Details Tab*
Post the info you find under *Hardware ID*

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Machinex9

The Modem driver worked, but the other two didn't.

The BSOD error message at the end: 

***STOP: 0X0000007E (0XC0000005, 0X00000000, 0XBAD13348, 0XBAD13044)

The hardware ID for the unknown device is ACPI/TOS6205.

I hope this helps, and thank you for taking your time to help me.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
The ACPI/TOS6205 error is your bluetooth
Install these Drivers/Utilities

*Blue Tooth Driver*

Blue Tooth Utility

What error do you get when you attempt to install the Mass Storag Controller (Card Reader) and the Biometric Coprocessor (Fingerprint reader)?

The BSOD you are getting may be related to driver issues.
Are you able to get into XP through normal mode?
Did you install any driver from someplace else other than Toshiba?

Bill


----------



## Machinex9

The mass storage and biometrics drivers don't give me an error, but the bluetooth driver errors out with, "Windows Installer Service cannot be accessed. this may be caused by running your computer in safe mode or if Windows Installer is not correctly installed."

No, I am still unable to access XP through normal mode. I'm using safe mode with networking. It's not only possible, but probable that non-toshiba drivers are installed as the OS CD I used was slipstreamed with (supposedly) every driver found for XP on the Toshiba, HP, Asus, Dell, and Gateway websites. It's very likely that, during the slipstream install, one of the non-Toshiba drivers took vice the Toshiba driver. 

Note: this slipstreamed CD has worked on this machine in the past (but the last time it worked was about six months ago. I reformatted it because I acquired a virus due to not updating my antivirus)

I have no clue which drivers could have been installed with a different vendor's driver, though.


----------



## BCCOMP

Is this slipstreamed XP CD a legit version with keycode?

Bill


----------



## Machinex9

Technically no. It's a burned copy of a legit version with a keycode, though.


----------



## BCCOMP

Do you have a legal version of XP that is not slipstreamed with all these drivers?

Bill


----------



## Machinex9

Alright, I now have a fancy new copy of XP SP3.

However, after installing the aforementioned drivers, I am now short (and for some reason, they won't install from the old OS CD):

3D Video Controller
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus (this appears twice)
SM Bus Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

Any idea on why they won't install from the other CD? Is it because of the slipstream or because the other disc is SP2?


----------



## BCCOMP

Windows may not find them on the slipstreamed DVD unless you manually install them.

Install the Chipset (Intel PM965) driver (SM Bus Controller) first:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18052&lang=eng

Then try the Toshiba website to install the other drivers
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...=X205-SLi1&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663

If you are not sure what graphics or sound card is installed, please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have.

Bill


----------



## Machinex9

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_A1\6&16600B1C&0&00000008 (3D Video Controller)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF0A&REV_1000\4&6499669&0&0001 (Audio Device on HD Audio Bus)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF0E&REV_1000\4&6499669&0&0301 (Audio Device on HD Audio Bus)

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_A1\6&101B1035&0&00080008 (Video Controller [VGA Compatible])

Those are the only four drivers I'm missing now after everything so far.


----------



## BCCOMP

Machinex9 said:


> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_A1\6&16600B1C&0&00000008 (3D Video Controller)
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0407&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_A1\6&101B1035&0&00080008 (Video Controller [VGA Compatible])
> 
> *0x0407 NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 0x10DE NVIDIA Corporation *
> 
> Driver *HERE*:
> 
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF0A&REV_1000\4&6499669&0&0001 (Audio Device on HD Audio Bus)
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF0E&REV_1000\4&6499669&0&0301 (Audio Device on HD Audio Bus)
> 
> *0x0268 Realtek 2+2 High Definition Audio 0x10EC Realtek Semiconductor *
> 
> You may have an issue with SP3. It does not contain the correct UAA driver.
> Try to install the Realtek HD Audio driver *HERE*
> 
> Those are the only four drivers I'm missing now after everything so far.


Let me know if the above drivers install
Bill


----------

